# Best takedown



## JDenz (Sep 26, 2002)

What do you guys think are the best takedowns with and without the gi


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably O soto gari and a good ole fashion football tackle. Again it depends on the size of the guy you are trying to takedown.
Bob:asian:


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 27, 2002)

My favorite.

Rush to the clinch. Pop his elbow and pass your head under his arm. Then it is time for an o-soto gari type foot sweep. This has worked well for me.

Tony


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

Won of my best is the flying sissor's
It is unorthadox & hard to counter.

Not many people Use it.
But it set's up Ankel & kneelocks for me.

I am not the gratist takedown guy
but i am all ways tryin to get better.


 Bodylock takedowns are good to
My singel & double are ok
But not were i wish them to be.

  Primo


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 27, 2002)

Haven't seen to many flying scissor takedowns. I might not be sure what that is?
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 27, 2002)

A fireman's carry after setting your opponent up with a few punches is what works for me. Another thing I like to do with bigger or built guys is to shoot for the knees or the quads for a double leg takedown. They usually don't expect that.


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

In Judo they call it Kani Basmi.
I fist saw it on a Soot Wrestling tape.

It works well for me.
I have shown it to others.

 & they are starting to use it.

It may not be for everyone but i like it.
It has worked in Live Submisson Grappling
for me.
Primo


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

The firemans carry is real cool 
I have been cought in a few times.

Punces are cool to


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *In Judo they call it Kani Basmi.
> Primo *


I have a couple books on Judo. In the Kodokan Judo book. This throw is not listed at all. Could this be misspelled? They have 40 throws listed.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## Kenpo_student (Sep 27, 2002)

But I have always been most successful with the double leg. The single leg isn't bad either as long as you are quick.


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

yes  im sorry Kani Basami 
It can be found in the book 
Kodokan Judo By Jigoro Kano
And skillful Judo by Brian Caffary
&The Essence Of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu
By  Rigan Machado.
  sorry about the spelling


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

Wrestling Takedows are verry good I do use them
But im not the best at them.
I do Submisson Wrestling & find when i shoot in
Them most comin reaction is the Gulitine choke.
Or front headlock.

I do shoot & i defend aganist the chokes well
But my rite ear has take some abuse & i try to avoid
it from getting caught.
Jdenz is verry good at Takedowns 
if he wants u down it is hard to stop him.

My bets Techs Are Submissons.
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 27, 2002)

Found the Kani-basami throw. This is one throw I don't teach, it forces you to get into a prone position. For sport style it's ok, but not for the street. I also don't like the fireman's carry either. Grappled with kid who had done high school wrestling. He caught me with this, but I also caught him in a straight arm bar lock also.
Bob:asian:


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 27, 2002)

For Sport puposes the Firemans carry or Kata Guruma is a great throw. It is a difficult one though. It is not for everyone. There is also about three or four different ways (that I know) to throw it.  Also Kani-waza is illegal in Judo but could be good in MMA. Kind of like the rolling legbar. Not for every time but can catch someone off guard.

Tony


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> 
> * Another thing I like to do with bigger or built guys is to shoot for the knees or the quads for a double leg takedown. They usually don't expect that. *


One of my students goes about 280. I have tried this and he got the rear mount on me. For super big guys I usually do a yoko otoshi, a side sacrifice throw. Probably done it fifty time on him.
Bob:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2002)

Primo's leg sissor takedown works on all the big guys that we have rolled with he even gets me with it still now and agian.  It is a very solid sport technique because Primo is so good at submissions on the the ground.  In a street fight it could be bad news lol I would love to see Primo hit it on some drunk guy lol.  Alot of times you fall funny when he hits it on you and it hurts on the mat it would be bad in the street lol.
   I really don't know the Judo throws that I do Primo could tell you better then I there names.  I see them in books and at tournaments and I try them till I get them right but hopefully soon we will be doing a little Judo as well.  
     With gi takedowns you have to adjust your takedown game if you are going for the single or double.  Good setups to go for the leg include coller chokes as well as lapel pulls to break balance.  I think singles are alot easier to suck up with the gi on because you can just use the pant leg for control very easy. Shooting in with a gi on gets you cought alot but it isn't really a big deal cause you can always pull guard.  It is pretty hard to lapel choke someone that made a good shot.
       In no gi fighting I love the single leg.  I know people love the double and firemans but it is dangerous to initally shoot for them since you can always change into them depending on the situation.  I prefer the single for the simple reason if you get slapped in the gillatine you arealready passed his legs.  If you are quick enough and he doesn't get your head you can change off to the double and jack him if he is near your weight or cut him if he is heavy or begins to sprawl.


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2002)

I've been in more street fights than most people 
Talk about. I agree the sissors is better for sport.

How ever so are most Martial Arts Tech.
In fact Kata is better fo the dojo then the streets.

Im also 1-0 in M.M.A.
And geting read for my next.

 I won by In Side Heel Hook.

 
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *.
> In fact Kata is better fo the dojo then the streets.
> ...


There is a tread in the karate section on some kata's, this is farther from the truth. Kata is the cataloging of self defense techniques. These kata's are ususally are one person drills there are two person kata's also. Kata's have locks, chokes, throws, self defense techniques in them. 
Bob:asian:


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2002)

Back to takedowns.


Some of my counter's are sprawl ,gilatine choke,
 crossface ,sumi-gaeshi  Kimura(key-lock) 

But there are still alot of times when i just have to 
get my guard & work from my back.

What are some that u guy's like.
please include strikes & anything else.
im always looking to improve.

 :asian: 
Primo


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

:idunno: is there any body out there:erg:


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

:duel: :duel: 
One of the best throws i ever saw was 
Frank Shamrock vs Igor Zonovieve

What are some of your guy's fav's.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2002)

I liked Jeff Denz on Steve Pegg the best I think.  But Primo on Bill Pegg was good as well. lol.  Just kidding hughes Newton


----------



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

Jeff Denz Throws Steve Pegg which one LoL
Steve is geting better all the time. No Joke


----------



## JDenz (Sep 30, 2002)

What is the name of that throw.  I have seen it in BJJ alot but I don't know the name for it


----------



## Aegis (Oct 6, 2002)

My 2 fav throws? ura-nage and uke-waza (often mistaken for yoko-otoshi), both done from an opponent's techniques.

Fav throw would probably be uke-otoshi....


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2002)

Damn it I think I need to take a Japenese course or take Judo for about 6 months to learn terminology.  Lol I like the wrestling terminolgy alot better.


----------



## MartialArtist (Oct 22, 2002)

If I grapple, which is much rarer than striking as I'm much better at that, but if I do, it's more like hapkido/jujitsu/free styling throws.  Even as a wrestler in both collegiate and freestyle, I used a lot more throws than just shooting in.  I am partial to the single leg because it's easy to get but I like the fireman's carry.


----------



## darkdragoon (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *. Kata is the cataloging of self defense techniques. These kata's are ususally are one person drills there are two person kata's also. Kata's have locks, chokes, throws, self defense techniques in them.
> *



And that means what?  A recipe might have everything listed, but if you wanna be a chef you have to cook.

Anyways, i've always liked the bodylock+trip,  makikomi, and the ankle pick.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkdragoon _
> 
> *And that means what?  A recipe might have everything listed, but if you wanna be a chef you have to cook. *



Just because you know how to cook doesn't make you a chef either. Kata is know different than any one man drill (shadow boxing, heavy bag training, grappling drills with a grappling dummy etc.) What you get out of your training depends on you.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Gaston (Jun 7, 2004)

For takedown to transition I would use a single leg to ashi-gatame (a knee bar with the legs).

For a full power takedown I use Uchi-mata-makikomi all the way.


----------

